# Get a job before or after coming to Dubai?



## Baraka (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello

My wife has got a job in Dubai and went last week as she's started.

Naturally, I'm going over too and am looking for a job.

Our initial thoughts were that I look for work in Dubai from here (apply for jobs advertised in Dubai from UK) and if I don't get anything, get to Dubai and look for something.

However, she has been told by one of the HR team in her workplace that it is much better for me to get a job offer whilst in the UK and then come to Dubai as the salary will be more if applying from the UK and I will also have a better chance of getting a job than if I was in the country.

I am non-white (Indian descent) although a British citizen and was bought up here so consider myself British. The HR representative who is herself African, said that non-whites do not get treated the same as whites as far as employment offers are concerned - with whites being favoured for jobs and higher salaries.

This has got us slightly concerned - not just the fact that there may be this type of racism, but also the additional news that several spouses have come over to the UAE, joining their spouses and looking for work, only to then have to go back as it is very hard to get work out there.

Could you kindly offer any advice on whether I should get a job offer from the UK first or do that, and if nothing happens, come to the UAE and apply from within the country? I'd like to know which one is better.

Thank you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You dont say what you do.... People get paid based on passport first, then skin tone second. Higher the position, less important the skin tone as your past credentials/experience are more important.


----------



## Baraka (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a web content and project manager and social media advisor with good management experience and skills. 

I appreciate there's a hierarchy based on citizenships too...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Suggest before coming, you research the companies you believe you will be a good fit with, try to make a network with them through linked in and send out some resumes to those people to see if you can get some meetings/interviews lined up. Be thorough in preparing for your arrival and job search before coming. Good luck!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Suggest before coming, you research the companies you believe you will be a good fit with, try to make a network with them through linked in and send out some resumes to those people to see if you can get some meetings/interviews lined up. Be thorough in preparing for your arrival and job search before coming. Good luck!



I second this. Connect with the companies you want to work for/with before you arrive. If you show up and go "anyone hiring?" without connecting, it will take you some time.

Also, I'd make sure to put your portfolio on top of your CV. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Baraka (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for your responses so far. They are very helpful.

Is it harder to get a job in Dubai once you are there, as compared to applying from overseas and getting an offer?

Also, do you get a smaller offer if you are applying from within the UAE as compared to doing it from the UK?

Thanks


----------



## ZeeKhan (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi 

I am going over next year ... Does the salary really make much difference if your wife is there just go out and be with her you will find a job, ignore this skin colour etc, I'm the same skin colour,I love my Tan its permanent ....haha 

I have no job lined up as of yet but definitely link in with people and companies on LinkedIn make contacts tell them your coming then go see them.

Just go for it stop worrying about smaller salaries if its smaller to begin with show them your worth I'm sure it will increase ... But your wife's out there just go out and be with her....

Hope you don't take what I said personal ... It wold be good to meet up when you are in Dubai I go April 2013 And hopefully my wife will follow after she finds a teaching position for September 2013

Good luck keep in touch 
Zee


----------



## Baraka (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all

Unfortunately, after being here for over 6 months, and applying for jobs, it hasn't worked out.

The market here for my line of work has been dry, and I have found it very tough getting any interviews or a good package. As a result, we're heading back home.

I'd highly recommend others thinking about coming to secure a job offer before coming to the UAE to avoid potential disappointment when in the country.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Suggest before coming, you research the companies you believe you will be a good fit with, try to make a network with them through linked in and send out some resumes to those people to see if you can get some meetings/interviews lined up. Be thorough in preparing for your arrival and job search before coming. Good luck!


very good advice... and as Zeekhan says you should not overtly worry about salary as you can prove your worth through your work and dedication later on and get increments... Personally feel real talent, good qualification and well built career will be appreciated here like anywhere in the world... Goodluck


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Grt1, are you by chance new here?


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

Baraka said:


> Hello all
> 
> Unfortunately, after being here for over 6 months, and applying for jobs, it hasn't worked out.
> 
> ...


Dear Baraka

What kind of job did you apply than ?
6 months and no succes for a job sounds scary 
I had the same question in my head as your first one on the forum

tnx


----------



## Baraka (Jan 24, 2012)

Zakaria B said:


> Dear Baraka
> 
> What kind of job did you apply than ?
> 6 months and no succes for a job sounds scary
> ...


Web/Digital Project Management Roles. 3 interviews in 6 months...

The market here for these roles is quite dry. 

IMHO, Get a job offer before coming to the UAE, don't believe the hype.


----------



## Zakaria B (Nov 12, 2012)

How was the interview, or was it for something else ?
Which thing is HOt in the marketing you think ?
I can understand, that something specific is difficult to find.In other words, to find a job, go to the UAE ,right ?


----------

